# Sticky  Take the time to welcome your fellow members



## ctfortner

Hello all,

If a new member takes the time to post a hello message, then we should take the time to post a hello back. This is just common courtesy.

I am asking all of the members of this community to take the time to reply to the new member introduction threads when you see them. 

Thanks!


----------



## drkil231

Hello from the sunflower state. Wanted to intro. on myself and DH. I am Debra , but will go by Deb,Debbie. My Dh is Ron and we have been caming since 85, so some 24 years.Started out with tent camping , grew tired of all the putting up and down. Then we got a popup and that lasted for about 4 years. Been in a travel trailer for about 5 years, and DH is ready for a fifth-wheel, But not for alittle while yet. We have been married for 27 years and with a combined family of 6 kids, all grown. We are soon to have our 7th grandchild, but will not be able to see this one much as they live in Virginia.I love to cook so will try to submitt some things I have found that works and maybe gain some of your knowledge also...Deb


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## knomadiq

hello world! i am 33 and i want to do something. i have been in a rut so i have been trying new things in my life. i have no idea about camping. i just want to do somthing. this is step one for me. i am starting off with my explorer and finding out about camping.


----------



## howardjs522

*New*

I'm new to the site. Camping season is coming to the end in the midwest (at least for us noobs who can't hack the cold). Looking forward to learning some new things here before the next season gets going.


----------



## bobrussell

what's up howard???


----------



## jackw

Welcome to the Dark Side.

Jack


----------



## crawford

*Crawford*

Just wanted to say hello been camping sience Nam 1971 went Tent,popup,TT,Hybred,C Class coach, Senior Vice Commander Member VFW Post 3380 Dandridge TN 2 grown Kids 5 grand kids When buying last unit said to wife should have eveything we needed I guess I lied still twecking it with more toys never has enough stuff Now starting winter camping


----------



## heruide

Crawford,

:welcome:to the forum.

Ruide


----------



## jimtbrown

*I am a newbie..*



ctfortner said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If a new member takes the time to post a hello message, then we should take the time to post a hello back. This is just common courtesy.
> 
> I am asking all of the members of this community to take the time to reply to the new member introduction threads when you see them.
> 
> Thanks!


Wow a very heartwarming thank you for welcoming us here!


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## l2l

Welcome to the forum Jim you will love it hear, lots of good information


----------



## jimtbrown

happiestcamper said:


> Welcome aboard :welcome:


Thanks happiestcamper! welcome message appreciated..


----------



## dd45529

Welcome to all the newbies. There are some friendly people here who are willing to answer any questions you might have. Just remember to ask.


----------



## jimtbrown

Thanks guys!


----------



## jimtbrown

Welcome to all who are new here! You'll definitely learn a lot here. 

New Jersey Camping Information


----------



## rcparsons

Hello all ,

Glad to join the forum. Getting back to camping after a 20 year hiatus. Camped for about 10 years with my late wife in the 70's and 80's (I was actually introduced to "camping" in Vietnam but I hesitate to count that) Along with my new wife we will be using a 1989 23' Class C Mallard that my mother purchased new that I am in the final stages of refurbishing. Maiden voyage is set for Smokey Mountains with a grandson in early April and then Washington D.C. in October (D.C. campgound reccomendations?) Should be fun.

Bob & Connie from Indiana


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## antigua

Welcome Bob & Connie.


----------



## l2l

Welcome to Camping Community and welcome back to camping...


----------



## charlieo

*Another new guy*

New to this site but not to camping. Started with a tent trailer then to a tent and presently a 1996 23' Sunline travel trailer that works very well. Thinking of going full time with a class A in the mid 30' range and selling the house. It should be an interesting experience.


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## dd45529

*Welcome!*

Welcome and hope you have nothing but good camping experiences. kkd


----------



## crawford

*welcome*

Just what to welcome all the new members some day maybe we just bump into each other that saying what do all you say lets go camping and I have cabin feaver im pack and ready to try coach see eveything is ready april 1-3 then Fla here we come.:10220::thumbup1::welcome:


----------



## heruide

:welcome:to all the new members.

Ruide


----------



## mitx

Hi, I am new to the site, we have been camping since 2005 in a TT,used to tent camp as a kid! Looking forward to getting some great info from this site!


----------



## dd45529

*Welcome*

you will find friends and info here. Happy camping! kkd


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome :welcome:


----------



## nelse

*Hello from Philadelphia, PA*

We've had our Coachmen travel trailer for a long time. Just found this site. It would have been of great help.

Nelse


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## lrb605

Hello from Rapid City, SD. I just am getting back into RVing. We had a Class C motorhome but had to get rid of it. Now we are using a travel trailer. I hope to find lots of good info and help here. It seems to be the place!
LRB605


----------



## crawford

Hello Irb605 glade you made it Crawford from TN:10220::thumbup1::welcome:


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome :welcome:


----------



## artmart

*First time post....*

I just joined today. I found this site when searching for RV related information. I belong to several RVer sites so why not add this one since I got a hit on it.

I've been retired since 2006 and the wife and I like all forms of travel (except she hates to fly, but has when necessary). Since I love to drive anything and she loves being the passenger, we get along great and have gone many places (all but about 9 U.S. states). I do about 99.99% of the driving. Most times when I finally get tired, we both stop, then we start over the next day.

Our travels have been reduced greatly because we are fortunate to help watch our grandson while his parents work to save up for their first home. Our schedules are pretty much their schedules now and any trips for Holidays and vacation times are relatively close in distance. But we're happy with that, because when he gets a little older, we're taking him with us.

I still keep up with anything having to do with hiking, camping, backpacking and RVing. Got lots of years of experience and will continue to learn and pass on what we've learned.


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## dogbone

Welcome to the club.


----------



## gracy

Welcome!!!


----------



## JPCamper

Hello Everyone, It's only proper to introduce myself after joining your site. Me? Jim, DW = Pam, hence the "JP". DK-9 = Buddy, an Australian Shepherd/Collie mix who loves camping.
We live near Elmira/Corning/ Watkins Glen area of NY.
We are members of a couple other forums and enjoy visiting them.


----------



## crawford

Wecome JPCamper glade to have you on board


----------



## Cochise

Hello fellow campers,

Just joined and hope to get new ideas this way. Only been camping 18 months, but we LOVE it. Have a 2010 Lance 2180 camper with a 2003 V6 Silverado as the TV.


----------



## GA Judy

Hi. New to this forum but not so new to camping in a PUP. Just bought a N2u Trailmanor in Dec. and camped 2 nights north of where we bought it in north Florida. Can't wait to get out again soon.

My DH and I camp with our two Norwegian Elkhounds, who travel and camp very well. Happy to be here!


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome Cochise and Judy :welcome:


----------



## crawford

Just want to welcome all the new people glade to have you on board.:10220::welcome::thumbup1:


----------



## artmart

Except for the spammers... we don't like the spammers. If you don't know what I'm talking about, it's not you.


----------



## GlitterHiker

Hi! I'm new to tent/car camping - I started last year. I love the lifestyle! None of my friends camp, so I've spent a lot of time online on various websites trying to learn, and registered here to post and share experiences.


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome :welcome:


----------



## artmart

Looking forward to your experiences and your questions... No question is too dumb and all camping experiences are opportunities to learn and share.


----------



## dumplin

Welcome to the club


----------



## GlitterHiker

Happiest, Art, dumplin - thanks for the welcome!


----------



## l2l

Sorry for the late welcome Glitter...

Hope you enjoy your stay in our online community


----------



## GlitterHiker

l2l - Hi! Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## RayAwSum

Hello Campers. New guy here. Looking for info on roof repair and found some help here. Thanks. I'm glad I found this site; I think it will come in handy in the future.


----------



## crawford

Hello glad to have you on board happy camping


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome :welcome:


----------



## woodster

Hello Everyone.

I'm retired and live in the High Desert of Southern California (Mojave Desert). I'm a tent camper and much of my camping is off road. I photograph coyotes and other wildlife. I collect and shoot firearms and compete in minor competition matches. The only coyote I hunt are one's that maybe diseased either from rabbi's or mange. Dogs just don't get rabbi's at the rate that other small mamals do. Mange is the primary disease that the desert coyote will contact.


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## crawford

Welcome to the community happy camping may see you down the road some day.


----------



## Lloyd Coe

Hello all
I have been camping as a kid since the early eighties. Now I have kids of my own and want them to enjoy the feeling of camping just as I did. I look forward to hearing from you all with regards to your experiences.
Regards
Lloyd


----------



## Lloyd Coe

Does anybody know about weight distribution hitches and how they work. I just bought a 2001 terry 24' travel trailer and I am towing it with a 2002 Tahoe. It rides a little low in the back and I was told I should invest in a weight distribution hitch.
Can any one help?


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard Lloyd :welcome:

Look here for WD Hitch Topic in this forum - http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/392-weight-distribution-hitch.html


----------



## crawford

Welcome to our site as far as weight dist hitches. Yes they do work but remember to load weight a little more forward this will prevent tail wagging .


----------



## Lloyd Coe

*Thank you*

Thank you for the link. Good reference information.
Lloyd:thumbup1:



happiestcamper said:


> Welcome aboard Lloyd :welcome:
> 
> Look here for WD Hitch Topic in this forum - http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/392-weight-distribution-hitch.html


----------



## Jables

*Hello*

Thought I'd say hello before I post anything else, you know, to get to know what its going to be like here. I'm 15 and I try to go camping atleast every 2 weeks around my neighbor hood and nearby wooded areas; and the ocaisonal family camping trip to some place across Ohio. Most of the time I use an old military grade A-frame tent, but every once in a while someone will bring a giant Coleman octoganal tent that sleeps around 7 people. I still can't believe I found I website dedicated just to camping..with FORUMS!


----------



## dogbone

:10220: Good for you and welcome. Have fun out there camping, thats what it's about.
I posted a link on how to clean your tent. They mentioned a store bought product, isso I think it was. I'll go back and put it up for you. I never heard of it. Bob

http://www.iosso.com/MivaStore/merc...duct_Code=0003&Category_Code=Marine-RV-Awning This is the link. Hope it comes up. I'm better at camping then I am at computers.


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome :welcome:


----------



## Jables

Thanks for the warm greeting everyone!


----------



## Donna D

*What to do - Hope this works!*

:10220: Hi from sunny Florida!


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome Donna :welcome:


----------



## cricketj

Hi, we have been campers for over 40 years, and are just settling into a seasonal site in our favorite campground in the Laurel Highlands of Pennsylvania. We have a 1987 Taurus Travel Trailer and need an inexpensive deck. Most of our 'neighbors' have simple decking without the need for legs/steps etc. It would need to be about 8 ft x 20 ft. My hubby has been sick much of the summer so far, so we may not be able to get started on it until next year...but how difficult would it be to build? Thanks for any ideas. Cricket and Dave J


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome cricket :welcome:


----------



## Mary Kay

*New to Rv'in!*

Planning 2012 caravan from SF Bay Area to East Coast by way of the South and back by way of the North. I purchased a 1990 Tioga with 36,500 miles. Looks great inside, ok outside, repairs needed on roof. This is rather daunting as a 66 yr grandma with grandpa not wanting to travel! Hoping to learn all I can from you fine folks! I've already learned a lot and am half way done with the roof. Caulking, patching with Eternabond and will be putting on liquid roof. Hope to get me through upcoming trip and a couple more years. It is rather daunting studying all the systems to this motorhome!!


----------



## crawford

*Liquid Rubber Roof*

Mary Kay you will find the Liquid Rubber Roof will work the best IMO because I too had problems with my Jamobree. Just make sure you clean roof good and lay down the Liquid rubber heavy. Most of time while it cures it forms air bubbles don't be alarmed they go away. It will look great and no leaks.:10220::thumbup1::welcome::way-to-go:


----------



## Mary Kay

Thanks! I did get some. I'm sure it will be quite a sight for the neighbors when I tackle that job!!! But they are already making a point of waving when I am up there taping! So glad I got the right stuff!


----------



## ldavid1

Hello, just found this site while looking for advice. I have been towing a lite 21ft trailer for about a year with a 1500 silverado 4x4 shortbed. I am planning for retirement and would like to get a 5th wheel to see the country. I know I will need a larger truck but am looking for advice on what truck to buy.


----------



## artmart

Any truck that will tow the Gross weight rating of the trailer. 18% to 25% of this weight will be carried by the rear axle of the truck. So make sure the rear axle weight rating, the gross vehicle weight rating and the combined truck & trailer ratings are satisfied and you should be okay.

Any brand will do. I've heard that the Ford's are the most popular, the Chevy's quite capable and the Dodge a very close third. As the fifth wheel gets heavier, then you'll start having to look into duallies. It's all about the weight ratings for the best in safety and comfort.

Then there's also drive train options, diesels versus gassers and options like long bed or short bed (you'll need a slider hitch), a crew cab, extended cab & small cab (the more weight for passengers, then the less weight for towed trailers. Lots of stuff to consider.

Don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Doug Collins

Hello from Cinci. Ohio just bought new camper in July 2011 first time for camping wife & i are in mid sixties. We have a 27 foot camper that sleeps 4 easily with an add. 2 small grandkids. We never did any camping before but been out 3 time so far. I would like to take this opporunity to thank you for letting us join.
Thanks Doug


----------



## crawford

Happy to have you on board maybe we will run in to you on the road.:10220::thumbup1::welcome:


----------



## artmart

Hello Doug in Cincy, Ohio from Art in Murrieta, California.

May your trips be numerous and the problems non-existent. Don't hesitate to tell us your adventures, good or bad!


----------



## Lisa Anne

Hello site I am a 41 year old Mother of 6 kids We enjoy camping both in tents and our popup. We live in Massachusetts on the border on New Hampshire. We enjoy tent camping up in the mountains and taking the popup to the beach. I work in Hospice M-F and every other weekend at a local NH. So we dont get to camp as much as we would like but try to go when we can.


----------



## crawford

Hey Lisa glade to meet you maybe down the road we will meet camping.:10220::welcome:


----------



## artmart

The beach camping in NH should be easy. There's not much coast, but at least you have some! Welcome to your whole brood, Lisa Anne!

Bless you for taking on that hospice job. That's gotta be tough, but hopefully spiritually rewarding. You certainly have more courage than me!


----------



## bailey1

welcome-- my wife and I recently joined the forum and really enjoy it


----------



## artmart

welcome, welcome... don't hesitate to share your thoughts on camping of all forms and topics.


----------



## bailey1

Folks, you will love this forum. My wife and I joined about a month ago and almost have to arm wrestle for access to the computer. HAPPY CAMPING.


----------



## artmart

HAHA..... I solved this problem by buying DW a new laptop computer and I have to use the OLD one.

I hope your wife doesn't read this! LOL


----------



## crawford

I try that still have the lump on my head LOL:whipyobut:


----------



## whitebayer

Hi from Canada to all on this site-looks great.


----------



## crawford

welcome whiterbayer to forum great people from all over have a great day.:10220::welcome:


----------



## Nanabee

Hi,
I am Debra and my husband is Gene. We live in Western NC and have been camping for over 20 years. We still feel like newbies at times. We have tent camped, pop-up, and now travel trailer. We love camping because it is relaxing and we get to meet many others. We have two grown children and 6 grand daughters ages rangeing from 13 to 3. I love cooking outdoors and I am a newbie to dutch oven cooking. It is great to find a site like this one.


----------



## artmart

Ah, welcome to the forum.... You've gotta post what you've done in the dutch oven. There's a topic somewhere to post your experiences. We'd all like to read what you've done even if you think it's a repeat. You'd be surprised what adjustments others have made just to change things up a bit.


----------



## Nanabee

I haven't done as much as I would like to have. I done simple fruit cobbler and I have a great onions and potato recipe that I love. I will post that one soon. I would love to share some ideas from others. I am definitely a beginner with cooking like this, but I love it.


----------



## Night Stone

*Hi y'all*

Hi my name is Dave, I am new to this forum. Its been a long time since my wife and I have gone camping, mostly using tents about 30 yrs ago. I am currently working on acquiring one of the ultra lite travel trailers. I am hoping I can find all the answers from people here or ask questions. I never owned a travel trailer before. This seems like one of the better forums I came across on the web. We currently live in California


----------



## crawford

Hi Dave just wanted to welcome you and If I miss anyone else just wanted to welcome anyone else new. My brother in law moved in and needs a great deal of care. He seems to be getting a little better and wants to try camping going to try Jellystone park during Halloween week end and meet my grand kids there. He is a big kid and I think he will in joy handing out candy to the kids. :10220::welcome:


----------



## craylvr

*New member*

:10220:Hi, everyone. I've recently retired and hope to start my some rv'ing this summer. I look forward to talking to many of you to gain the benefit of your experience! (5th wheel owner).


----------



## dd45529

*just remember*

don't hook up your power to 220w by mistake...trust me, I know this...DH is still on black list


----------



## jtjt

Hello from Joe and Judy. We are new here. We have been camping since 1985. we grew up in New Jersey and now live in Texas. We came to Texas in 1998.We have a new travel trailer and are looking to go full time in June of 2014. We have been married for 48 years.
We are looking into having a good time on the road. We have Thousand Trails, coast to coast, RPI AND Escapees. We are set to go.
jtjt


----------



## crawford

Welcome aboard Joe & Judy we live in east TN near DollyWood ever in area kick us a e mail we will love to meet you all happy camping Karen & Crawford:10220::welcome:


----------



## calwb

Hello to everyone from Larry and Carol in Indiana.We've been on the site for awhile just forgot to fill in anything. We have been married for 52 years and have been camping for 40 of them we love it.


----------



## Admin

calwb said:


> Hello to everyone from Larry and Carol in Indiana.We've been on the site for awhile just forgot to fill in anything. We have been married for 52 years and have been camping for 40 of them we love it.


I look forward to interacting in the community with you! :welcome:


----------



## Mike354

Hi. I am Mike from Schenectady NY. I am considering the purchase of my first RV, a 1975, 22 ft Class C that is a project. The roof was demolished by a tree and needs complete rebuilding. In 2010 there was a short discussion on seamless aluminum roofing. I think that this type of roof has become more common since then and the (late) original owner bought the roll of alum but, sadly, never had time to finish it. He almost finished framing. 
I am looking for someone who has experience with it. Thanks


----------



## pricegary48

Hello from the lonestar state my wife and I have just purchase a travel trailer and we are looking forward to getting to know it. Real new to this and have lots of questions, hopefully you guys won't mind helping. Thanks so much for the add.


----------



## snapper388

welcome to the forum!


----------



## carlt7

Hello Camper Community we are kinda new at this with a lot of questions about repairs I look forward to hearing some advice Thanks from West Mobile,AL


----------



## carlt7

*carlt7*

We recently bought a 2008 31 foot smokey by sunray rv ,I found out that this rv is no longer built but I have rotten wood in the wall above the slide out can this be fixed without removing the slide out ?


----------



## snapper388

you should be able to do most repairs from the inside, when doing repairs let the slide all the way out, then back in 1-2 inches and block the slide . if you have an awning over the slide check to see if it is connected to the wood you will be repairing. please post pictures of where the rot is and we may be more help.


----------



## [email protected]

Just signed up. Just purchased a used Keystone VR-1 and in the process of setting up the tow vehicle. Will pick up the trailer next week. We will have plenty of questions I'm sure. It will be an interest trip....


----------



## Alexander12

Hello I am new here.
I am from Dubai.
Hope have a good time here.


----------



## Redguitar

*Hello, I just registered*

greetings,

I just registered and I am looking forward to learning lots of new stuff.

I am hoping to find the answers to question I have now ~

Enjoy the Day ~


----------



## Quentin8

Hello form Houston,I am Kevin Cris, 24 years old.:smile:


-------------------------------------------------------------
Casesam LG G4 cover


----------



## mika7421

Hi. My name is Mika. I'm new so just saying hi


----------



## mrjemison

*New To The Forum*

Hello fellow campers, glad to be a part of such a vast network of experts.
I will be in need of any advice,suggestions,and,or ,warnings associated with a novice camper. 
Recently purchased a 1995 Ford Econoline Van,and would like to modify it into a camping home,just a weekender, in the beginning.
Need advice on powering up basic things,such as a tv and dvd player.
Need advice on basic cooking options.

Thanks for having me and Happy Adventuring !!!


----------



## Isschade

_Good morning everyone... We are "new" to the modern style of camping but we aren't total rookies. My name is Rebecca and my husband (to be) is Erney. We just bought a new 19 foot Vintage Friendship and we're gonna regress mentally back to the 50s when we both knew good(er) times. It's been 20+ years since either of us were camping but we do remember a few things... and updates are awesome. We just need to add to our lists of DOs and DON'T EVERs for camping. PLEASE be generous with the Don't EVERs... we don't need problems at our age. This is retirement for us to enjoy not a retirement home. _


----------



## RoadRoller

*Hello!*

Hello Folks! :vs_cool:

I'm TOTALLY new to the camping culture. I'm a cigar roller who travels around nationally rolling. I actually hate flying even though I have flying privileges... I rarely use them. I have a few million miles of roading in my life time and can drive just about anything. We thought of getting a boat... but the storms have changed our minds. We really don't like the hotel life because it's not OUR bed, ya know? We are away so much that it doesn't seem financially beneficial to keep a house and pay to be away... the next best thing we see out here is camper life! :smile: So we are making plans to give it a whirl. 

We have no idea where to begin other than we know what we are looking for camper wise. We'd love to discover the ins and outs and do's and don'ts of camp sites. We love the water but know we can't always be by the water. We want to stay about 4-8 weeks in different states. We want to move about with the weather ... follow the warmth not the heat and not the cold  kinda follow a 70-80 degree chart. We want to live affordably ... not cheap and not extravagant... we're simple but complex  We want to meet cool people and create exciting memories with social fun. 

SO... It's me and my Bae-Bae, we are in our late 40's. We'd LOVE any advice and points in the right direction. We will start off in Georgia in summer of 2019 :biggrin: PS. I don't know what a TrackBack is


----------



## Leslie

*New member*

Hello. Just joined today, thanks for that. I'm hoping to get some good information here... We have a Kodiak slide in truck camper. It's 20 years old but this is our first camper.. Big move up from a Westfalia! We are from Vancouver Island in British Columbia.


----------



## SierraBrad

*New to Forum*

Hi everyone, We camp when it makes sense in National, State parks but we are still working to be fully equipped 22 years after we got married. Now its time to camp with our children and show them the ropes. I am looking forward to hearing the latest ideas on these forums.


----------



## jperez

Hi there! I am new to this forum. Just saying hi


----------



## JRuzicka

*Newbie in Florida*

Hi everyone!
I'm a dad just starting to do some tent camping with my 2 boys, ages 6 and 7.
Favorite things include swimming, exploring the woods, and burning marshmallows over the campfire.


----------



## darblue

Hey everyone,

My name is Rony, a 35 years old guy who wants to get back our there, in the mountains. I remember going on camping trips back in highschool, on bikes, over the mountains (accompanied by some teachers, of course), and the cars, with the tents, food, and all the gear would follow us, or meet us at the camp sites, which were completely random. In a forest, by a mountain river, setting up the tent, having dinner by the campfire, sleeping with 3 tent mates, saying jokes until midnight, or waking up all soaked from the pouring rain from the previous night, when our tent collapsed over us... so many good memories. 

Now, getting back out there, and excited to meet likeminded people in here, share our experiences.


----------



## MadSissProductions

*Hello*

Hey Everyone,

My name is Andy and I've been camping since childhood. I've done it all. Tent, roughing it, Hammock, and 5th wheel. I also spent many years with Marine Corps Infantry as a doc, so I got plenty of "camping" in a shelter-half.

I currently run my own multi-media company and I've started doing product review videos. I'd like to post one and get some feedback. Maybe I'll get the courage up to do so.

Cheers!


----------



## crawford

We welcome everyone anyone who loves camping has to be great people I haven't found one I haven't enjoyed being around so happy camping love to hear your experiences and how you camp and do things.


----------



## gcharles

Hi, everyone!! I live in my camper year-round in eastern Pa on my 26 acre property outside Allentown. I see deer everyday, but I'm still only 2 miles from a lot of people.


----------



## sveti_toto

*Inroduce*

Hi everyone,
I am a new member and I hope that there I will find answers and will help to other members


----------



## sveti_toto

*Electricity Fiat Ducato 1.9 D 1991*

Hi everyone,
I have problem with my Fiat Ducato camper 1991. The inside battery does not charge when the engine works. Is there someone similar problem? At the same time the battery outside is charge properly (by alternator).


----------



## crawford

Welcome to everyone who have come one line. sveti_toto many campers do not charge off the alt but you can by kits that allow it to be done. I will check the name and post in a day or so. I have 2007 Georgetown with triple slides V 10 an it never did also.


----------



## crawford

The kit is call Duel Battery Isolator Kit you may find it on e bay fairly cheep. But first check to see if you have a Isolator in you system first and if you do see if fused and chech the fuse and connection if dirty clean then or loose tighten them.


----------



## nasa.tent

Hi all, I'm new here and also new to camping.
Thanks for having me


----------



## chris88410

Hello Everyone, 

I'm in the otherside of the ocean in France and I would liketolet you know that I hardly run a fun and convivial campsite http://www.camping-vosges-nature.com
Made for nature lovers.

Kinds regards

Christophe


----------



## crawford

welcome to all new members from east TN smoky mnt's near Dollywood


----------

